# [SOLVED] 2Wire 2701HG-B Problem



## Caravelle420

I have a 2wire 2701HG-B wireless modem that I use to use for my AT&T internet. I currently had to cancel my AT&T account, so I let my cousin use it since he just signed up to AT&T. 

I am having problems getting the modem to connect to the internet via ethernet hookup. For some odd reason, the modem will only let his computer connect to the internet via wireless. It took me a while to finally get their account setup for AT&T, but this ethernet problem is starting to get to me.

I have tried changing the adapters and bindings so that way the ethernet adapter is first in order with no help. I have tried flushing and registering the DNS to no avail. I have tried to repair the connection and every time that happens the same error message of renewing your ip address failed appears. The ethernet adapter will in fact access the modem through the ip address. It does send and receive, but the receive numbers are really low. I have also tried configuring the network for ethernet only with wireless disabled and that didn't work.

Is there anyway that I can change the connection of the network from wireless to ethernet?? I would like to have the computer hooked up directly to the modem via ethernet instead of wireless. I am running WinXP Pro on a Compaq Presario 6000 computer. 

Any help I could get with this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: 2Wire 2701HG-B Problem*

Reset the router to factory defaults to start.

Do you have a known good cable to connect to the router? With the cable in place, reboot the computer, then post this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Caravelle420

*Re: 2Wire 2701HG-B Problem*

I have already reset the router to factory defaults. The cable is a known good cable that came with the router from AT&T.

These are the results from running IPCONFIG.
C:\>ipconfig /all Windows IP Configuration Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : RACHEL Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast 
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No 
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No 
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 6: Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F8-B0-D8-D4 Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 02, 2007 3:21:49 AM Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 03, 2007 3:21:49 AM 

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection: Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-42-CA-07 Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.70 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 02, 2007 1:49:24 PM Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 03, 2007 1:49:24 PM


----------



## johnwill

*Re: 2Wire 2701HG-B Problem*

It appears through that scrambled mess of text that the computer is connecting to the router just fine, I'd suspect that the proper account information isn't configured in the WAN section for the DSL account.


----------



## Caravelle420

*Re: 2Wire 2701HG-B Problem*

I figured out what the problem was and now have it fixed.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill

So that folks searching see the solutions, mind sharing the solution with us? :smile:


----------



## Caravelle420

I found out that it was because Windows didn't have Service Pack 2 on it, like I originally thought was on it. It needed that so that way you could reset the winsock. Once I did that, the problem went away. I had to type this in the command prompt in order to fix it; netsh winsock reset.


----------

